# Controler boards from 1978s



## kjavanb123 (Sep 20, 2015)

All,

I recieved a load of 1720kg as following pictures, of boards seem to be used in oil well back in the days, I am trying to depopulate then group the components, and finally refine the gold, and use the money to pay for Steve shaker table system.

Here is the entire load,



Here is PCB inside aluminum casing, I was told there are 1500 boards like that in this cargo.



Types of boards found, double sided finger on of side, and one side finger on the other part of it.



Another common type, with lots of T0s transistors, and thick plated pins. And always with gold fingers.



On some of boards, there are golden oeg relays, very heavy,



More pictures next


----------



## kjavanb123 (Sep 20, 2015)

I remove gold plated legs, fingers, and transistors from these boards so far, so good.

Here are so far removed fingers,



TO transistors, some of them are black cap, which as Chris said, they are plated underneth it.



Pins,



So far 150 pieces of these 1500 boards have been depopulated, so long way to go, but I will post result with pictures soon.

Regards
Kj


----------



## gaurav_347 (Sep 21, 2015)

Kevin,

Those pcbs look great. Try breaking an ic and you will clearly see those lovely gold bonding wires. . I bet you will get a very good yield. Good luck. Waiting for the yields!

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## kurtak (Sep 25, 2015)

The pins should yield around 3 grams per pound - plating is heavy on the fingers as well

the old stuff is the good stuff :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 25, 2015)

Bearing in mind that your fingers are not close cut, I have had close cut fingers from that era yield 9g per Kg.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi,

As I am going through these old control boards I come accross some really interesting components. These are some items that are selling on ebay or amazon for $20 per piece, they seem fairly heavy, could they be Tantalum capacitors?




Also there are a lot of pins and fingers,



Here are more pins,



I am about to complete the removal of iron, aluminum and copper wire scraps, then depopulating the boards.

Regards
Kj


----------



## canukgold7 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi, I have done some of that too. the old floppy drive reader eyes and cd reader eyes have gold threads in them!



kjavanb123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As I am going through these old control boards I come accross some really interesting components. These are some items that are selling on ebay or amazon for $20 per piece, they seem fairly heavy, could they be Tantalum capacitors?
> 
> ...


----------

